# Newport Art College



## Bishop (Jul 30, 2006)

From Location Post​
Is this it on the link below? It was the only pic I could find?
Norman or another Welsh speaker please translate.
http://www.gtj.org.uk/cy/blowup1/27371

Newport is not that far from Bristol, it wouldn't take me long
to get over there especially if I took the train, if the building
is the same as the pic above I could be very tempted.

B of B


----------



## norman (Jul 31, 2006)

The welsh text on that site is more about copyright and current location of the actual item, not about the building in the painting - so i cant confirm if that 'Newport College of Art, Clarence Place' is the same place as Sheep is talking about. 
Found another photo of the Clarence Place college, 





from newportpast.com

+ found some on flickr - ere

.n.


----------



## sheep2405 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey,

yeah thats the place its quite a big building and the fires have taken there toll but still worth haveing a look


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2006)

Right I'm up for a visit, I'm without a car at the moment but
I notice the station is just down the road, I could get the
train over one evening and meet up with you Sheep2405.

B


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 1, 2006)

No worries I could pick you up from the station, is there anyone else you think would be interested. Over the next couple of days I will take some external photos and put them on my site so we can find the best access in.

Paul


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2006)

Norman might be up for a visit, I'd be surprised if he wasn't
interested? I'm definitely up for an evening visit, thanks for
the offer to pick me up from the station.

Access pics sound useful but it might not be wise to post snaps
here, lets keep such snaps to personal messages please.

I'm looking forward to meeting up and checking this place out,
I'll PM you later Sheep2045.

Bishop


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2006)

Just found a really good picture of the college.
http://www.pbase.com/mescaleroman/image/56924954


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like a great place! Definitely don't park your car in Newport though! LOL!!

JD


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah Norman was interested but not heard from him in a while, hopefully we can get a small infiltration party, as they say saftey in numbers.


----------



## norman (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep count me in please - sorry for being slow and not being here much to express my interest! Depending on when you go - ill either be in Cardiff or Brizzle - both of which are less than 30mins away!


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 3, 2006)

No worries think its going to be Mon or Tue night. Think there has been a lift sorted out for you. Want to get some more piccs of the building but there are some on my site I took the other day.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 3, 2006)

Good work on doing a recce Sheep2045, damn that place
looks good. Either monday or tuesday evening is fine for
Norman and myself, I'll pick up Norman and we'll arrange
time and where we're meeting via PM.

Really looking forward to this.

B of B


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Monday night sounds good to me, will let you know if I get any more pics of the outside before then. Have two other locations that one is a listed building and the other is a very big old factory that are both comeing down soon, so want to get pictures of them. They are

Blackclawson
Westgate Works
Newport
Gwent
NP20 2TT
United Kingdom

and the other one 

is the Lysaghts Institute 
the picture is on my sight you might like the look of it.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Thanks to Bishop and Norman for an amazing look around the Newport Technical College last night. Thanks to Bishop for the drinks and the smokes. We will be going back next week for a better look. Bishop there are the pictures of my Knee afterwards in the gallery as well. The Cut was only about 5mm and has something stuck in there don’t look like glass though. Thought it would be a lot bigger after the amount of blood on me leg and in my sock.


----------



## norman (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, twas a good trip - always cool to meet new explorers. Got in just in time for some nice early evening sun, and a guided tour by a homeless guy ! Photos will be up whenever i get back to C'diff [sunday?] Hope the knee is recovering ok!


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey

Yeah knee is not to bad got something stuck in there but it will come out with time, cut was only small. Got all the photos in the gallery section now if you get chance to have a look. cant wait to see yours and bishop's.

See you next week for part two.


----------



## krela (Aug 8, 2006)

Heh, that's a pretty comprehensive set of photos 

Any chance you could update the first post of the thread with some more details and a few pertinent photos when you get a chance?

Cheers


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

There is a couple up there now, was a good expo, and cant wait to get back in there next week.


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyone got any interiors? I cant tell what its like!


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

If you look at the gallery images that has been set up there are a lot of interior images, its in the misc section.

Sheep


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 8, 2006)

sheep2405 said:


> If you look at the gallery images that has been set up there are a lot of interior images, its in the misc section.
> 
> Sheep



Bah! you should stick the best ones up in thread so all us lazy people dont have to rummage!


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah would love to but was only taught how to do it today and there are so many that are my fav's I wouldnt know which ones to put there.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

Very cool Photo's, have you had a look at what day we will do it again next week?

Paul


----------



## Bishop (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Sheep2405. I'll talk to Norman and PM you about
next week, be good to get over early in the day so we
can see what else Newport has to offer?

b


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah that be cool your welcome to come over as early as you like, thursday would be a good day for me, viks in work all day so she'll have the car so i can show you quite a few good places. After what norman said last night about being able to work when he wants i think it should be ok for him too! pm me or give me a ring on my mobile not sure if you have it, if you dont pm me for it! Catch you soon 
Paul


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pics Guys! Place looks great, really nice, though I'm slighly freaked out by the homeless guy! LOL!!! For a second I thought that was Sheep, not having met you, LOL!! Apologies! Did he insist on touring you around? Was he living there? In which case I guess it'd be rude to turn down a tour of the guys house? Ha! 

Really like that B&W frontage pic Bish, very cool! 

JD


----------



## Crisp Monster (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes that guy is a bit scary. I thought for a minute is was the Maharishi that the beatles used to hang about with. Who knows, maybe it is?


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Nice pics Guys! Place looks great, really nice, though I'm slighly freaked out by the homeless guy! LOL!!! For a second I thought that was Sheep, not having met you, LOL!! Apologies! Did he insist on touring you around? Was he living there? In which case I guess it'd be rude to turn down a tour of the guys house? Ha!
> 
> Really like that B&W frontage pic Bish, very cool!
> 
> JD



Nah that guy was really cool, he does live there but after looking at the building again he hid parts away from us so on the next expo will have a better look and try and map the building out. Lol. Not got long hair used to have.lol.Im the chubby one.lol. He did say that we are welcome there anytime so next week will be a long look around. Do you think you will come Jondoe?


----------



## Bishop (Aug 8, 2006)

The old chap who showed us around was cool, he didn't say
a lot and was very softy spoken but he had real affection
for this grand old building and knew it well. I'm not sure if
he is homeless though?

We thanked him when we left for showing us around and for
helping us get through the flooded cellar without anyone
getting wet, cellar has at least two foot of some of the
nastiest green shitty water I've ever seen. I offered the
old dude a few quid to get himself a pint or so he could
grab a few tinnies on the way home, he turned me down
and said he was cool which surprised me.

Yeah he looks like an unmade bed and thinking about it he
reminds me of Charles Manson (but without the swastika
and the demented glare), I shouldn't take the piss really
he was alright.

Ah! Just remembered him showing us the room with all the
needles in the cardboard box, he rolled up his sleeves and
showed me his arms to show he wasn't using. He did say
that one of the spoons was his though, he leant it to
some junkie and for obvious reasons didn't really want it
back. Maybe he does live there then?

I'll take some him some biscuits next time I go.

B


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah he was pretty cool, in his bags were a jar of coffee and a mug, so maybe the spoon was for that, he seemed scruffy but didnt have the same aspects of the usual junkie. Taking him some little bits like biscuits sounds a good idea. Never had a guided tour like that before but I still think he was hiding certain parts of the building from us, which maybe if he is not there next time might be a bit better for us. Would like to get in the Dome this time though but are going to have to be really carefull of the attic because the floor looked really dodge.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey all, just had an update with the college. The land adjacent has now been sold and will be used as a carpark for the college to be used as flats. So come and get your photo's soon before the Yuppies move in.

Off to the library tommorrow to have a looksee if they have the plans of the building and will try and take photo's of them and then get them posted here.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 17, 2006)

2nd Visit pics from today are up if anyone wants to have a look.

S


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 11, 2006)

The art college was in the Newspaper last night.

Basically the owners have now been given a certain amount of time to refurbish and renovate or they will put in place a compulsory purchase order do the work themselves and bill the company that owns it.


----------

